Ask HN: What is the best Udemy course you took? - zabana
======
duxup
I've struggled to enjoy the Udemy courses that I have tried. So many of them
are "i'm gong to do x" and they write the code and largely... just roll on.
There's not much explaining of concepts, elaboration, and largely the
presenters don't repeat themselves when they're reinforcing a concept.

When watch something that I already know I can catch what they are trying to
say but so many things are mentioned in passing / not emphasized.

~~~
akudha
To be fair, this isn't just a Udemy problem. I paid $1000 for a udacity
nanodegree, they too write some code and keep moving sometimes with no
explanation.

At least with Udemy, it is just $10-$20 most of the time :)

~~~
duxup
True.

I wish I could find some reliable content where they stopped to explain or
such. Granted I'm not sure people would buy it much as it would slow things
down.

Ok here is how you ... there's the code... is of limited value, if any.

I should note that I've been trying out Frontend Masters content and so far
been pleased.

------
rudimental
Somebody mentioned a Udemy course in this thread:

Ask HN: What are the best MOOCs you've taken?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16745042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16745042)

The course is Ethical hacking. [https://www.udemy.com/learn-ethical-hacking-
from-scratch/](https://www.udemy.com/learn-ethical-hacking-from-scratch/)

------
rahimnathwani
Anything front-end related by Maximilian Schwarzmüller. Or Stephen Grider.

~~~
Antoninus
I took Stephen Grider's Ethereum course. He is a great teacher but like
another user posted above, Udemy doesn't get into depth I'd like to see when I
want to learn something.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Yeah I was talking specifically about front-end related courses by those two
guys. Don't know about the depth of their courses on other topics.

------
Artistry121
Digital Marketing Masterclass is useful and great for an introduction.

